
How we found the rudest cities in the world – Analytics  foursquare - atularora
http://engineering.foursquare.com/2011/02/28/how-we-found-the-rudest-cities-in-the-world-analytics-foursquare/
======
mikeleeorg
Fun analysis! Though technically, this only shows which cities have the most
curse words in their tips. It's possible someone wrote, "Fuck yea, this place
is great!" without any intention of being ill-mannered or impolite, and more
as a colloquial exclamation.

But the Hadoop, Hive, RoR, Mongo, Redis, Resque solution is pretty damn cool
IMO. I mean, pretty fucking cool.

